# What If (expanded with disabilities) ??????



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Ok, TGus put up a thread few weeks back on "What If". I did some searching (To keep Skippy off my ass) pun intended! Now not everyone's idea of prepping is the same, and in the past few days I kinda revealed my prepping style in various other topics. With my wife's situation, there really is no bugging out unless absolutely required. My wife had a mild stroke yrs back, left side impairment in left extremities. Uses a walker or cane for aided mobility outside home. In the home the Furniture is located strategically to help support her while she gets around the house. Her version of running is my version of fast walk. (Now you are getting an idea of where I am going here.) 

As I have pointed out when I 1st started posting here in the forum, I am a 20 yr navy veteran (Gunnersmate), 18 yrs experience as a military small arms instructor. Responsible for ships defense force/training of same. My wife is an expert shot at 25 yrds with her .22 LR pistol, always keeps it close at hand when I am not home and or running errands. Showed her how she can handle our 12 gage pump with OO buck here in the home, by bracing the 12 off her hip, and butt up against a peice of furniture or wall (p.s. she weighs 104 lbs soaking wet). 

I myself have taken into thought the process of how are we going to handle things if even myself came into such a handicap of which my wife has adapted too. I still keep practicing my weak/strong hand shooting. I already have a handy cap shooting with my strong hand (16 yrs ago, I took off half my thumb in a table saw accident) and have since adapted my shooting technic for operating semi-auto firearms that require a full thumb for reaching the safeties, magazine release. Yes I know you can get ambidextrous mag releases/safeties, but that does not help someone like myself if I need to use someone elses weapon weapons. So I refused to pamper myself by doing this to my weapons. 


Just wondering if anyone else has taken into consideration of how you would get around, and defend yourself and property if you became wounded/handicapped in a life/death situation??????


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have thought about it but have not put much thought into it. Good question to ask though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of possible handicaps. Physical and mental. First is to decide what they actually are. Then what you have and what you need to accomplish. At that point you can find things that do not match and work on solutions. Hard to have a solution when there is no problem or an unknown severity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife is 72 and partially disabled. Has been for decades.
I'm 70 and have some mobility issues as well.
We live in a rural area, so no concern about "bugging out". We are already here.
Short of a widespread collapse of law and order we will be OK.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Lots of possible handicaps. Physical and mental. First is to decide what they actually are. Then what you have and what you need to accomplish. At that point you can find things that do not match and work on solutions. Hard to have a solution when there is no problem or an unknown severity.


This is true, like any type of prepping scenario, there are too many what ifs. I was trying not emulate the "Dear Teacher" put up a short novel. My back goes out hard once a yr, even I am forced to use a walker for months when that happens. What about pain control??? I heard about Opium Lettuce last yr on this very same forum. I also was put cold turkey by the VA on my pain meds they had me on for over 15 yrs. I went through the withdrawals on my own, but was still going days on end with very little sleep because of the pain. Fortunately here in my spot of texas, I have found wild lettuce to be even drought resistant and grows alittle stubby through the fall, winter, and spring. And I have found it works pretty damned well. With the dismal spring rain we have so far, they are still coming up, but stunted growing right now.... ready to start a grind them down, and boil the tar out of them(literally).

Really not too much more to prep for, Broken leg or arm?? I got a stash of ductape that would make any ******* blush and hardware cloth cut to various lengths and widths for splint material. Our little area has a few Veterinarians and Doctors within 5 miles. 
I have a decent trauma kit built up, antibiotcs, medical stapler, various size suture kits, ect. Hell I even got a piece of 3/4 ply cut out for a backboard with hand holds in it! But as you stated too many handicaps. What if someone is missing an arm? They can get by as lookout no? missing leg/legs?? Hell my Army freind with the bunker in KS gets around in a wheel chair, and lives in Florida. This is about the time yr he goes there to stock stuff up.

My whole point is people don'g think ahead about this what if. If you yourself, or someone know has had the mindset to overcome and adapt, how did they do it??? My wifes ex lost a leg, he about gave up mentally was doing drugs and died from his attitude and a collapse lung in a hotel room.

Even just more on the subtle side, how do you prep for someone that is handicapped?? Requires O2 at home? How do you provide O2 in the long run? I am just looking at how other people may think ahead, and or how they do it. I already know if ya got the dough you can bottles of O2 at a welding supply place. May not be medical grade, but it will work in a pinch. I got friends in the area that are prepper minded, one family the wife has MS they are working on prepping plans for her and he is also a nurse with whom I get most of my medical supplies. Prepper helping prepper I guess you can say we barter with our items/skills that we have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Look into a 20ga semi auto. Less recoil and pretty much the same effect. 

It's great that your thinking ahead. Just realize it will be survival of the fittest once the SHTF. Lots of people will die whether they deserve to or not. Some will take the easy way out, which may be the best thing. Especially if it destroys the whole family or groups chances and resources for one person. I know its not what you want to hear but try to be realistic in your planning and expectations.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I ascribe to the Press Maravich Training Regiment. In other words, I have tried to learn and do as many things Off Handed as I can Dominate Handed. I may never be as good a shot Off Handed as I am Dominant Handed but I certainly am adequate. 

One drill that always cracks me up is the "Wipe Your Hind Parts With Your Off Hand". Sounds easy but give it a try! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I ascribe to the Press Maravich Training Regiment. In other words, I have tried to learn and do as many things Off Handed as I can Dominate Handed. I may never be as good a shot Off Handed as I am Dominant Handed but I certainly am adequate.
> 
> One drill that always cracks me up is the "Wipe Your Hind Parts With Your Off Hand". Sounds easy but give it a try! :vs_laugh:


Are you turning Islamic on us? Say it ain't so.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Look into a 20ga semi auto. Less recoil and pretty much the same effect.
> 
> It's great that your thinking ahead. Just realize it will be survival of the fittest once the SHTF. Lots of people will die whether they deserve to or not. Some will take the easy way out, which may be the best thing. Especially if it destroys the whole family or groups chances and resources for one person. I know its not what you want to hear but try to be realistic in your planning and expectations.


oh it will be survival of the fittest, If i gotta go, it will be ontop of a pile of hot smoking brass


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I ascribe to the Press Maravich Training Regiment. In other words, I have tried to learn and do as many things Off Handed as I can Dominate Handed. I may never be as good a shot Off Handed as I am Dominant Handed but I certainly am adequate.
> 
> One drill that always cracks me up is the "Wipe Your Hind Parts With Your Off Hand". Sounds easy but give it a try! :vs_laugh:


Believe it or not, I do use my off hand. Oh, and my ex is arab. So yes i wipe with off hand:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

and yes I can swear like a sailor in arabic as well as spanish, italian (loosing they italian been almost 30 yrs since I spoke any of that), and some philipino........


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Of course, I'm going to make an appearance here.

I don't know what it's like for you guys, but from replies I've read since joining here, it seems like a lot of you are under-manpowered if one or more of you are disabled for whatever reason. I admire those of you who practice to be ambidextrous, and try to find different ways to do each necessary thing. But, as some of you have pointed out, that can only take you so far.

It seems to me that having a mutually-supporting "tribe" around you is the only way to make up for severe disabilities and weaknesses. For example, I don't see how a house can be properly guarded and defended over the long-term by less than 4 capable persons. If you can't scrape that many people together in one house, you've got to get people to come live with you during SHTF, or plan to go live with others.

As an example, besides having my capable wife and two 18+ daughters living with me, I'm renting to 5 other adults in my home. Come SHTF, you can bet I'm going to collect my rent through my tenants' work.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> As an example, besides having my capable wife and two 18+ daughters living with me, I'm renting to 5 other adults in my home. Come SHTF, you can bet I'm going to collect my rent through my tenants' work.


Now that right there makes no sense to rent out too 5 other adults living in your home. reasons why: #1 Your two teenage daughters!!!!!! #2 Who says that when SHTF those 5 adults just don't off you and your wife, and keep your daughters for entertainment!!!!!!

FAMILY ALWAYS COMES 1ST, Then Close freinds. Renters, get the booted when it is SHTF, especially when living in the Boston burbs!!!!!!!! Every day prepping guy, always look out for you and yours 1st!!! All you looking for there is great greenbacked dollar with 5 renters


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All I can say is there is a huge difference between a "Boston suburb" and the piney woods of rural North Florida/South Georgia. :vs_lol:

The people are nicer, too. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> Of course, I'm going to make an appearance here.
> 
> I don't know what it's like for you guys, but from replies I've read since joining here, it seems like a lot of you are under-manpowered if one or more of you are disabled for whatever reason. I admire those of you who practice to be ambidextrous, and try to find different ways to do each necessary thing. But, as some of you have pointed out, that can only take you so far.
> 
> ...


I think it's absolutely wonderful that Boston is filled with like minded preppers. I also think you are really good at what you do especially since you told us you could build and entire cabin in the wilderness before dinner was served.

But in my part of the world, prepping is not something people do. Trying to find other like minded people here is like looking for a needle in a hay stack. I'm on my own. My wife tolerates my prepping but will help with a few things. You start talking to people about this and you get 2 things. The govt will be there too assist and your a whacko for even thinking otherwise. Recent history disproves this notion but people tend to ignore that the govt assisting in disasters is a disaster itself.

I'm sure that will change if things do go bad. Then I'll have to make decisions by the seat of my pants on who to help or not. But, until that time, it's me on my own.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I think it's absolutely wonderful that Boston is filled with like minded preppers. I also think you are really good at what you do especially since you told us you could build and entire cabin in the wilderness before dinner was served.
> 
> But in my part of the world, prepping is not something people do. Trying to find other like minded people here is like looking for a needle in a hay stack. I'm on my own. My wife tolerates my prepping but will help with a few things. You start talking to people about this and you get 2 things. The govt will be there too assist and your a whacko for even thinking otherwise. Recent history disproves this notion but people tend to ignore that the govt assisting in disasters is a disaster itself.
> 
> I'm sure that will change if things do go bad. Then I'll have to make decisions by the seat of my pants on who to help or not. But, until that time, it's me on my own.


I'm sorry for you predicament, inceptor. It's one a lot of us share.

I think you're right; people won't come to their senses until they get slapped in the face with SHTF, -if even then. Grouping together should probably be your goal AFTER SHTF.

At least a third of my neighbors are Chinese families. The Chinese are very apolitical and practical people. A lot of them or their parents have already gone through SHTF, so they know how to get through it. If I talk with them about SHTF, they agree it could come, and they don't believe the government is going to help them much, -just like in China. So they naturally prepare for hard times as part of their lifestyle. You should see all the stuff and food they accumulate in their houses! They prep without knowing anything about the prepper movement.

BTW: I don't build a cabin when I camp at the Appalachians for a week. It's a rough hut, with a slight incline on the roof, and a tarp and branches over that. It's comfortable, wind, predator, and rain-proof; nothing elaborate.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> I'm sorry for you predicament, inceptor. It's one a lot of us share.
> 
> I think you're right; people won't come to their senses until they get slapped in the face with SHTF, -if even then. Grouping together should probably be your goal AFTER SHTF.
> 
> ...


I don't ever remember Uncle Mao apologizing to the families of all the people he terminated spreading his ideology of the perfect society????


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am starting to have some impairment issues,I am going to be on a cane soon probably.wife has back and shoulder issues,I have three bulging discs and some pretty severe pain recently.not bugging out.I keep all the safeties off and all the mags loaded(no kids).glad the AR's can be fired one handed.I can shoot ambi when I need too.practice,practice,practice.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing I have learned is that getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> I don't ever remember Uncle Mao apologizing to the families of all the people he terminated spreading his ideology of the perfect society????


And you won't hear Uncle Sam doing it either.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

TGus said:


> I'm sorry for you predicament, inceptor. It's one a lot of us share.
> 
> I think you're right; people won't come to their senses until they get slapped in the face with SHTF, -if even then. Grouping together should probably be your goal AFTER SHTF.
> 
> ...


Was invited to a Korean home not long ago. I saw dried fruit and dried mushrooms in large jars and a big 25lb bag of rice on the kitchen floor. That was all in the open too. Got fed odd fresh fruit I never had before and a steak cooked in coconut oil...was delicious.

I agree with you Tgus about community and sticking together.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You work with what you’ve got. If I was handicapped in shtf by say losing an arm, hand, foot, leg, eye, hearing ect..I would try my best to adapt. 

I have very poor eyesight and have to wear glasses or contacts for help. If I went blind I would become Denzel Washington on “The Book of Eli”....a blind warrior who gives haircuts for an 🍳.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am starting to have some impairment issues,I am going to be on a cane soon probably.wife has back and shoulder issues,I have three bulging discs and some pretty severe pain recently.not bugging out.I keep all the safeties off and all the mags loaded(no kids).glad the AR's can be fired one handed.I can shoot ambi when I need too.practice,practice,practice.


Oh I think Yooper Land takes it toll on all of us. Spring is getting muck out of the drive, summer is garden time, Fall is firewood and hunting time, Winter is then the other 10 months........ Yah dare, my neck is fuzed, right shoulder is worn out, 2 bulged disc in my lower back, left knee buckles, need to wear a knee brace. Well, ok da Navy did a number on me too. But it is them damned winters up there with the plate in my neck that got me moved down here too 2 hrs north of south border from the 2 hrs south of the north border up there.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> And you won't hear Uncle Sam doing it either.


You drinking the liberal Koolaid again?????? Uncle Sam has not killed 20-30 million of this country citizens. Uncle Mao has!!! Even the chinese don't know when they got a gap of 10 million people...........But I see you love China so much that you do live here in the states. Well on the Liberal koolaid state of Massachusetts.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> You drinking the liberal Koolaid again?????? Uncle Sam has not killed 20-30 million of this country citizens. Uncle Mao has!!! Even the chinese don't know when they got a gap of 10 million people...........But I see you love China so much that you do live here in the states. Well on the Liberal koolaid state of Massachusetts.


How many citizens of this country do you think our government would "kill" during SHTF through action or inaction, whether they caused it or not?


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

As a recently disabled person. I have had to change my entire plan.

Back is now deformed so lifting anything over 20 lbs is a no go. Other issues have reduced my mobility and endurance.

So instead of going to my cabin in a STF situation. I now have to continue to harden the house, increase supplies and frankly I might have to build an underground "Wine cellar" to have a safe place to be.

What is everyones thought on building my wine cellar under the garage with a hidden entrance? Living in a rural area I'm pretty sure I can sneak it in.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> How many citizens of this country do you think our government would "kill" during SHTF through action or inaction, whether they caused it or not?


My response would totally change the subject of the thread. Chairman Mao executed between 20-30 million chinese. Our government has not. You sir are pondering on a complete SHTF situation. 1. Most LEO will abandon their post to take care of their own. That then leaves the military, there will be people there as well leaving to take care of their own. Now with what ever military is left they will barely be able to control the major population centers (such as your greater boston area) thus leaving the urban militia groups then surrounding the military making them outflanked. And don't even start with they got tanks and armored aircraft. The damn ******** in Afghanistan been holding off 2 Super powers for more than 30 yrs. So then this whole little topic then bounces back to gun control. To control the masses you must disarm the masses.

(shortest answer I could come up with straight up facts, and don't try picking it apart because in the long run from all your different posts even though you deny it you are still a bleeding heart liberal)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

yooper_sjd said:


> Oh I think Yooper Land takes it toll on all of us. Spring is getting muck out of the drive, summer is garden time, Fall is firewood and hunting time, Winter is then the other 10 months........ Yah dare, my neck is fuzed, right shoulder is worn out, 2 bulged disc in my lower back, left knee buckles, need to wear a knee brace. Well, ok da Navy did a number on me too. But it is them damned winters up there with the plate in my neck that got me moved down here too 2 hrs north of south border from the 2 hrs south of the north border up there.


Fall is firewood,hunting and leaf raking time I may add.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> ...


Do you think there might be a little bit of difference between the Chinese government and Chinese people? I know there is, because I studied there for several years.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> Do you think there might be a little bit of difference between the Chinese government and Chinese people? I know there is, because I studied there for several years.


Yup it is called Communist China and Taiwan


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Yup it is called Communist China and Taiwan


And I've spent more than a year in each place.


----------

